# moving to cyprus in june 2011



## nextstage (Apr 18, 2010)

Help! I am seriously considering moving from Australia to Cyprus next year and living there for a period of 6 - 12 months. I was born in Australia, my parents are Greek Cypriot. I only have an Australian passport and plan to rent out my home here in Aust. as a source of income whilst living in Cyprus but would like to know what is the cost of living in Cyprus for someone who lives modestly, I might for a short period of time have access to free accommodation but then need to find a small place for rent, what are the rental rates like, or even housesit. The other concern I have is employment, do I need an EU passport to work in Cyprus? what are the restrictions concerning this, are there employment agencies I can contact now while still in Aust. with whom I can discuss the possibility of finding part time work?
Thanks
Stavroulla


----------

